# Few riding problems



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I am wondering if anyone can help me on this or has this problem too. First problem is right now i have a bone tumor on the inside of my left knee *non dominant* so its lost lots of strength cause of it messing up things and then its not dominant either so its less strong cause of that, and im probably going to NEED surgery on it, gonna need PT after -_- So its gonna be not good for a while. But when i do get back to riding how can i really go and build up strength into that knee or something? Cause i know PT alone wont cut it. Then my second problem i guess is my posture... its B A D! People tell me i walk really hunched over and sitting its really bad too, i always am hunched over. Even riding when not having my mind on it ill start to hunch over, i dont really know how to go and keep better posture. I dont ride much either, its been really on and off so riding doesnt help me in just making me keep good posture and over time making it automatic to be like it all the time. So if you can help i really need some advice!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

For your knee: Start with low impact exercises. Walking, stretching, swimming. Gradually build up to direct exercising like squats, jogging, lunges, etc. If you have a saddle on a stand, sit in it and practice 2-point in your stirrups. 

As for your posture, you just have to remind yourself to sit up. 

Think of it this way. At first it's going to seem like a lot of work and hurt. But over time, you'll start to feel better, breathe better, less stress on your spine, your riding will improve once you get back to that.

What helps me with mine is standing with a book (light book) on my head and bending my knees and going down as far as you can and trying to touch the floor with my fingertips. The goal is to go down and up without losing the book but you can start out just reaching down and up, then going down a bit, then some more, etc. Expand to walking with the book and standing on one leg, switching legs, lunging with a book on your head. 

Also I put a sausage shaped pillow at the small of my back to encourage me to sit up tall. 

Good luck


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Sky  I have good posture when riding and i keep it, but walking around and like sitting in a chair its really bad. Riding is when i have normal person posture


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

> I have good posture when riding and i keep it, but walking around and like sitting in a chair its really bad.


Now that is interesting


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah that i dont get. My mom had horrible posture too ha ha


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

talk to your PT, you are paying for their time, pick their brains. They are actually experts at the type of issues you wil have, bring em some pictures of you or others doing the type of riding they do.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Joe i havent gone to PT in years! And when im riding i got good posture unless im being lazy then ill slouch a bit and catch myself doing that and straiten up. Its really walking around and sitting its bad.


----------



## perfectcountrygirl (Jul 9, 2011)

Try going to the chiropractor for your back I go every time I have a big usef or aqha show coming up and it helps with my posture so much.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I could look into that, it cracks alot in my lower back after i messed it up bad, its really bad, and usually in pain.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

for your riding just remember to roll your shoulders back and take a deep breath and to stretch.

for your knee. squats would be good as would swimming

good luck


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Ha ha swimming hurts so much to do with my knee!


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

One of my girls has a cyst in her femur, just above the knee. It causes some pain and has caused her to develop the muscles in her thigh unevenly, which is causing her knee cap to slip. Her sports medicine specialist and her physical therapist both said that one of the best things she could do was to ride!


----------



## Laineylou (Sep 26, 2011)

For your back and posture... Do you go to a chiropractor often enough? I know some people write them off as being a bunch of no good hoo-doo but I have horrible posture just like you describe and I went to a chiro and found out my posture was bad because my spine was curved in ways it shouldn't be. I'll need rehabilitative chiropractics to straighten it out again but even just the few weeks I did worked wonders on my back and I even found myself being able to breathe better as it relieved pressure on my ribs. If you haven't been to one I suggest you go and make absolutely sure they take an x-ray before they touch you! Some people have underlying back issues that will only be made worse by being adjusted.


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> talk to your PT, you are paying for their time, pick their brains.


I'm with Joe4d, tell your PT exactly what you need to be able to do and he/she should be able to help you with tailored exercises - for both knee strength and posture. It's what they do!!!

For the posture, you do have to think of it and correct yourself on a regular basis until it's habit. I've had do do this because of SI joint & shoulder troubles (minimize the arch in the backbone for the SI joint; keep shoulders back for the tendinitis/impingement) - whenever I think about it I pull my body to a more correct position. I won't say it's given me perfect posture, but I do think it's improved things.

Anne


----------



## perfectcountrygirl (Jul 9, 2011)

most of the time your back cracks to try to correct itself so you should give the chiro a try.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

